# Light Vessel 72



## wolflyn (Mar 16, 2011)

a new group on facebook
https://www.facebook.com/groups/787159187984566/

we are looking for photos, information and stories about this ex Trinity House vessel.
anything we can add to an archive of information.
we have recently found a photo of her in her JUNO and EW GROUNDS markings, more photos on the group..
thanks in advance


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wolflyn,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Good luck with your research.

Hawkey01


----------



## wolflyn (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks,, it was interesting to read on the forums, where LV72 had sunk whilst in dry dock,,, always good to add something else to her history


----------



## DavidD (Sep 6, 2013)

*Light vessels*

Hi Wolflyn
LV72 is now a sad sight. When the tide rises - she doesn't! The deck is awash at each high tide.
I have been in touch with the owner (a scrap metal dealer) who bought it 30 or so years ago to scrap, used it as an office for a while and then abandoned it. I was hoping to 'rescue' one or two bits from it for Cormorant (my son's ex Irish Lightship).
This is a very different looking ship from how she looked in WWII. Like Cormorant she has been converted from a lamp going up and down a mast, to a permanent fixed lamp on a new superstructure. For this reason and the fact that she is obviously holed and full of silt and very rusty, I very much doubt whether any preservation body would be interested in her. Hope springs eternal in the owner's breast, but I think she will eventually be scrapped.
Among my vintage car friends I see many old wrecks (cars!) that sit waiting for a restoration that never comes - and then it is too late! 
David


----------



## wolflyn (Mar 16, 2011)

hi David,, as it happens I have just finished reading your thread on the other forum, about the work you have both been carrying out, fascinating reading!!
and yes LV72 is in a very sorry state..

Lyndon


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

The EW Grounds lightship marked a turn in the deepwater channel between Breaksea Light vessel off Barry and the Black Nore Point at Portishead on the approaches to Bristol's docks, between the English and Welsh Grounds sandbanks. When manned lightships were withdrawn it was replaced by a light float, one of which is still there today.
As a kid in the 50s and 60s, living on the point there at Portishead, I was kept awake on foggy nights by the distinctive horn of the EW Grounds lightship.
Sad to see it in such a state today.


----------



## wolflyn (Mar 16, 2011)

just an an update,,, a group from Sunderland has announced plans to start fund raising to try and purchase LVno72 and take her back to the Wear.

also whilst it is still work in progress
LVno.72 also now has her own website www.lv72juno.com which I hope to add more information in due course


----------



## wolflyn (Mar 16, 2011)

I visited lv72 at the end of January,, here are the photos I took https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157663931607030


----------



## DavidD (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh dear. And I thought my son had a difficult renovation job with Cormorant / Lady Dixon. What a shame. You didn't stay long enough to watch high tide then.
David


----------

